# Kyle is King for the Day!!



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Hey, community bread man,
I hope your birthday is full of fun, surprises, good grub, and snow! Happy Birthday!


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

happy birthday, kyle! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Thanks Momoreg and Katbalou! My first surprise was an email from Amy Scherber telling me that they had a spot for an intern @ Amy's Bread! What a birthday present!


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Happy Birthday Kyle !!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Have a wonderful birthday Kyle!


Enjoy your internship!


Your enthousiam for breads is so contagious, thanks to you I'm now making bread every week.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Dear Kyle,

Happy birthday!!!!

Amys bread?!?!
Congrats!!!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Hey Yeast Boy! Happy birthday and congrats on the internship.
I know you'll "rise " to the occasion. I just hope it doesn't end up making you "sour" on the whole thing.
Like the chinese guy said "Rye you white 'bout pumpanicle alla time?
Sorry, must be the fumes, have a great time getting older!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Happy, happy birthday!! Thanks for all the dough-filled advice and flour-covered knowledge! Have a great day!!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

WOW! Talk about having your cake and eating it too! What great news, especially on your birthday!

Congratulations for your internship. I also wish you a very happy birthday, and many many more to come.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Feliz Cumpleanos Boleo!


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Thank you Panini, I think  And thank you to everyone else, for that matter


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

I hope you get some really cool gifts today!!!! 

Happy Boifday! :chef:


----------



## annie (Mar 22, 2002)

Happy birthday! Amy's Bread?! What better present. You led me to ChefTalk, adn to my new and wonderful Kenmore. Everytime the Kenmore purrs through a batch of pumpking cranberry brioche, a happy thank-you thought heads your way. 

All the best/


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

All I can say is, Lucky Amy's! They'll have a ball with you there, and you'll rise to the occasion, I'm sure!


----------



## annie (Mar 22, 2002)

Opps - KenWOOD! 
(redfaced and typographically challenged - but happy for you about Amy's


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Kyle,
Will this be your first bread baking job?? Chrose forgot to mention that Amy kneads more people like you!


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

As I will be donating my services, I'm not sure it qualifies as a job. But, yes it will be my first experience in a bakery of any kind. I'm a little nervous, although I don't imagine I will be asked to do anything of any real importance


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Oh yeah, right. When they see that they have a guy with your enthusiasm..we're talking exploitation here. But it should be fun.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Happy Birthday Kyle!
What great news! I know you'll enjoy your work there.

By the way, if you can snag the recipe for that Raisin, Fennel and Semolina bread, it would be worth your entire internship. I LOVE those little loaves!

Knock 'em dead, Baker-man!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

A bit late, but 100% sincere:

*H A P P Y B I R T H D A Y !!!!!!!!!!*

And WOW!!! about Amy's! She's great, Toy is great, Ann is great, and the production folks I've met are great, too. Congratulations!!:bounce:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Happy Birthday!!!! Amy's wow! should be a blast...early hours....
do we get to stand in front of the window at Chelsea Market and make faces at you? Or are you at another site? 
What fun!


----------

